# Oil Leak Beside WaterPump?



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Fro the crankshaft seal and the front engine cover gaskets are common leak sources in the area.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2019)

Could it be the Timing Chain cover gasket?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2019)

Bump


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Has the valve cover ever been removed on this engine? There are two spots under the front cover where the service procedure is to add a small amount of RTV. I believe this is where the timing cover meets the cylinder head under the valve cover. I'm guessing but it seems like it's closer to the timing cover, or backside of the timing cover.

The other spots to look would be the camshaft variable position actuator seals. 

Hard to tell if it's a direct drip coming down, or if it's from rotational inertia flinging the oil there off something rotating.

Clean it well with brake clean, carb cleaner and see if you can trace the leak. 

Good Luck-


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]How To: Replace CPASV (Camshaft Position Actuator Solenoid Valve) Seals[/h]


----------



## endarvr (5 mo ago)

I have the same issue and already replaced CPASV seals. It may be from the gap where the valve cover was replaced (an independent shop did this when they fixed the PCV valve issue, and they may not have applied RTV). I also have more significant oil down by the pan, but not sure if it's the same leak or an additional oil pan leak.


----------



## Ozark12 (Dec 3, 2019)

Did you every find the issue? Having the exact problem now.


----------



## endarvr (5 mo ago)

I think it's a timing cover gasket. Appears to be a common problem on these unfortunately. Not sure I will bother fixing it unless it starts gushing, as it requires removing the water pump, which I don't want to risk potentially leaking after a reinstall


----------



## ofhs93_7367 (5 d ago)

It will _eventually_ start gushing...at 350k miles I had not choice anymore lol. This is on a 2012 Eco.


----------



## Ozark12 (Dec 3, 2019)

ofhs93_7367 said:


> It will _eventually_ start gushing...at 350k miles I had not choice anymore lol. This is on a 2012 Eco.


yep mine has been leaking lightly for years but just started gushing. Currently tearing it apart now.


----------

